# Sendor de Movimiento



## lunita (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola 
Lo que pasa soy nueva en este campo y necesito el esquema de  un sensor de movimiento para un proyecto de un puente que estoy haciendo.
Deantemano mil gracias.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 10, 2007)

¿Para una maqueta o a escala real?
A escala real se acude a una empresa especializada,
como las de sistemas de peaje.

Saludos.


----------



## lunita (Abr 10, 2007)

No solo es a escala, lo que pasa es que lo necesito para cuando el sensor de moviemiento perciba el movimiento de un barco mande una señal y el  puente se eleve.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 10, 2007)

Puedes hacer una barrera óptica. Un laser va de una orilla a
la contraria en la que hay un detector. Cuando el haz es cortado
se detecta el barco y se eleva el puente. Al otro lado haces lo
mismo. Cuando se corta el segundo haz es cortado, el puente
es bajado otra vez. Ahora, si no sabes nada de electrónica,
mejor busca asesoría cerca.

Saludos


----------

